# New Duotherm keeps freezing up



## scottrboat (Dec 21, 2005)

Called PPL where I got it and they said call Dometic. Dometic said call your dealer where you got it. It is roof mounted and thermostat is mounted underneath it in trailer. Blows real cold but freezes up. Should I drill hole in bottom to drain more condensate?? RV sits, located 1 mile from beachfront.
Any ideas greatly appreciated. On a Travel-Lite 29ftr.

Thx,,


----------



## Hunter11 (Jun 26, 2008)

Are you running it on "high" fan speed? When it is hot and humid I have read to run them on high or they will freeze up. I always run both ours on high.


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

May be low on freon......I heard if they are low they will freeze up....but I aint no AC guy


----------



## Don Smith (Nov 24, 2007)

Make sure that your condenser is clean. You need to give it a good cleaning at least once a year. A mixture of Simple Green and Dawn dishwashing liquid in a garden sprayer seems to work best.


----------



## smooth move (Dec 10, 2007)

troutslayer said:


> May be low on freon......I heard if they are low they will freeze up....but I aint no AC guy


 X2---that's my experience.


----------



## smokinguntoo (Mar 28, 2012)

Airflow or freon and airflow is the least expensive problem to attack first. Pop the cover and soak the condenser with the above mentioned solution. After that I use a mild muriatic acid solution followed by a thorough rinse. If you end up adding freon you will have to install a saddle type schrader valve.


----------



## sferg (May 26, 2004)

You did say NEW correct? Sound like a trip to PPL with the camper. Was it a new outside unit , new inside celing assembly and New thermostat? We recently installed a new coleman mach 15 on my buddy camper but no new inside control box and ran into problems with compressor cycling. Replaced the old control box and runs fine now. The control box on RV A/C's have a freeze up sensor that sticks into the return air coils. Is that installed correctly? Quite simply push the small 3/16" proble into the return air coils. This sensor tells the a/c when its getting too cold and will shut the compressor off before it freezes up, allows it to thaw, then compressor kicks back on. Also, make sure all your vents are open. If I close one of mine, the air flow is reduced and it makes a lot more water, to the point that it starts dripping at the ceiling assembly. WHo Installed it? You Might remove the ceiling assembly and Recheck the installation of the foam baffle and the probe. It might not have been inserted correctly and fallen out. Search your a/c model on the internet and read the installation insreuctions part about the sensor. Good Luck.


----------



## 2slick (Dec 5, 2008)

If a used RV, I would suspect dirty evaporator if you are running fan on hi. Pretty good job to clean too. If really dirty and plugged, you have to take the cover off, and remove the sheet metal panel to access the coils. You need to cover hole in the pan or you end up with an RV full of water. I took the coils loose and raised them enough to get a piece of 1/4" plywood under them.


----------

